# Astuce si vous souhaitez changer votre HDD



## aksity (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Aujourd'hui j'ai sauté le pas, j'ai démonté mon iMac et y ai mis un SSD à la place du disque de 1TO.
Comme vous devez le savoir, Apple a eu la mauvaise idée d'ajouter un connecteur I2C sur le disque dur pour contrôler sa température, rendant impossible le changement de disque dur pour une autre marque, ou pire, pour un SSD (qui ne possèdent pas cette prise).

Après avoir installé le SSD, ce connecteur n'étant plus branché, le ventilateur du HDD tournait à plein régime, insupportable ! et impossible de régler manuellement même en passant par SMC fan control.

L'astuce est on ne peut plus simple : relier entre eux les deux fils qui composent le connecteur. sans danger, et du coup, plus de bruit, et la possibilité de régler ce ventilateur par SMC...

Voila, en espérant que ce détail puisse convaincre certains à qui ce petit souci empêchait de se lancer de mettre les mains dans le cambouis !!

PS ; j'ai démonté la carte mère dans l'espoir de trouver un port SATA supplémentaire, mais n'ai rien trouvé :'(


----------



## franck751 (1 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour cette info qui confirme donc la possibilité de neutraliser le "sondage" thermique du disque dur.

Peux-tu nous préciser en détail la manip ? Si je comprends bien, tu as amputé de son connecteur (en le coupant ? ) la partie de la sonde prévue pour se connecter au disque dur , puis tu as relié les deux fils électriques de cette même extrémité amputée ?

Et quel est ton modèle d'iMac ?

Merci


----------



## aksity (1 Décembre 2010)

Hello,
Je possède un iMac 2009, version de base Core2Duo 3,06ghz, avec 12go ram, et donc un SSD Samsung 128go 

Je n'ai pas coupé les fils, ni amputé du connecteur, mais tout simplement relié les 2 fils via un fil de fer gainé, dénudé a chaque extrémité, d'environ 2cm, et j'ai introduit dans les trous.
En tout cas, je ne peux que vous encourager à changer votre bon vieux HDD pour un SSD, c'est beaucoup plus réactif, par exemple iPhoto, les albums avec de lourdes photos (16mo chacune) s'affichent instantanément. Et ne plus entendre le disque gratter est fort appréciable.

J'attends des états unis le boitier pour remplacer le Superdrive et y loger un SSD. Lorsque je l'aurai reçu, je remettrai le disque d'origine (ou changerai pour un 2To), et logerai le SSD dedans.


----------



## cherryblue (1 Décembre 2010)

en clair, tu veux dire qu'il suffit simplement de fermer le circuit en reliant les 2 fils du connecteur, ce qui revient à l'état de la sonde lorsque le disque est froid (circuit fermé) et que le petit bidule sur le disque dur n'est en fait qu'une simple sonde thermique ?


----------



## aksity (1 Décembre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> en clair, tu veux dire qu'il suffit simplement de fermer le circuit en reliant les 2 fils du connecteur, ce qui revient à l'état de la sonde lorsque le disque est froid (circuit fermé) et que le petit bidule sur le disque dur n'est en fait qu'une simple sonde thermique ?



Effectivement, juste relier les 2 fils entre eux.Dans le cas d'un SSD, le ventiler est inutile puisqu'il n'émet aucune chaleur.
Et dans le cas d'un disque dur classique d'une autre marque (le mien est un Hitachi), régler la vitesse du ventilo avec SMC


----------



## franck751 (1 Décembre 2010)

Aksity, excuse-moi d'insister, mais je voudrais vraiment être sûr de bien comprendre :

1. Situation de départ : en plus des ports SATA, ton disque dur d'origine comporte un port supplémentaire connecté à al carte mère par un câble. C'est cet ensemble qui fait office de sonde thermique.

2. Quand tu démontes ton disque dur et que tu reconnectes les 2 cables SATA dans ton SSD, il te reste un câble libre puisque le SSD ne comporte pas de port "sonde thermique". Donc au bout du câble libre, il y a un connecteur femelle. Au lieu de couper ce connecteur et de court-circuiter le câble, tu as choisi de  conserver le connecteur et  le court-circuiter  en reliant les parties conductrices de ses trous par un fil métallique.

Est-ce que l'ignare que je suis a tout compris ? Merci !


----------



## aksity (1 Décembre 2010)

Tout a fait ! Tu as tout bon !


----------



## mtcubix (1 Décembre 2010)

Hyper intéressant ce que tu racontes là *aksity*, je pense que tu ouvres de nouvelles perspectives pour un tas gens ayant acquis les Imac 2009 et suivants et à ce titre, tu as des responsabilités nouvelles :

1- Puisque ta procèdure n'est pas finie, il serait très intéressant que tu prennes des photos des étapes de ta manip la prochaine fois que tu ouvriras ton Imac pour y mettre les SSD

2- et de de nous faire partager le tout dans un pas à pas 

pour ma part, je ne peux rien bidouiller sur mon Imac avant 2013 cauz Applecare
et là y'a de quoi redonner un coup de jeune à une machine qui se fera plus vielle dans deux ans ! 
avec en prime, je me permets des les citer, nos amis de macbidouille qui ont publié un pas à pas pour changer le processeur core i5 2.66 par un core i7... cela permettra à la machine de tenir pour des années ...:love::love:


----------



## franck751 (1 Décembre 2010)

aksity a dit:


> Tout a fait ! Tu as tout bon !



Merci, c'était vraiment une des toutes dernières choses qui me retenait... Je pense que je ne vais pas tarder à franchir le pas....


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Comme ce fil me laisse assez dubitatif, je me permet de vous donner mon avis d'électronicien.

Le bon sens voudrait que le capteur de température perdu par le changement de disque soit remplacé, et non pas supprimé.

En effet, ce capteur n'a pas pour seule fonction de renseigner le système de climatisation du Mac sur la température du disque, mais aussi sur celle de son environnement.

En d'autres termes, ce capteur peut également servir à activer le ventilateur lorsque la température à l'intérieur du Mac est devenue trop élevée du fait d'autres sources de chaleur que le disque lui-même, comme par exemple tous les circuits électroniques environnants, dissipateurs notables de calories, qui ne disposent pas de leur propre capteur de température. Je pense entre-autres aux alimentations, au circuit de charge de la batterie, ou aux différents périphériques intégrés (écran LCD, Airport, Bluetooth, ...).

Supprimer le capteur ne va certainement pas changer grand chose dans l'immédiat, mais il ne faudra pas s'étonner si, plus tard, les pannes surviennent un peu trop facilement, particulièrement si les prochains étés sont chauds.


----------



## franck751 (2 Décembre 2010)

@Pascal

Bonjou,

tes remarques sont très intéressantes. Cependant il existe sur l'Mac (tout du moins sur les derniers modèles) au moins 3 ventilateurs : 1 dédié au CPU 1 au Disque dur e 1 au Superdrive. Je suppose cela au vu de iStat Menu qui donne des mesures propres à de tels ventilateurs :







J'imagine qu'il existe au moins donc 3 sondes thermiques distinctes dans la machine (je crois qu'il y a  aussi notamment une sonde pour l'écran LCD, et peut-être d'autres ?).

Cela pourrait donc signifier que la sonde dédiée au disque dur n'a d'autre rôle que de contrôler  la seule température du HD. D'autant que dans les derniers modèles, elle est directement connectée au HD (et non plus posée dessus).

Qui a la réponse ?


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Décembre 2010)

Les ventilateurs n'ont de lien avec les capteurs de température qu'au travers du système de gestion du refroidissement. D'une part les capteurs implantés renseignent sur l'état thermique des différentes parties de la machine, et d'autre part les surfaces dissipatives, les évents, les espaces permettant la convection thermique et les ventilateurs fournissent des moyens pour maintenir les points surveillés à des températures acceptables. La conception de la machine assure par ailleurs que la température des points non surveillés restera indirectement sous contrôle au travers de tous ces capteurs.

De fait, ce n'est pas parce qu'un capteur est intégré à un périphérique qu'il est destiné à ne contrôler que les calories qui en sont issues. Par exemple, dans les Mac Mini G4, la seule sonde de température accessible à l'intérieur du boîtier était celle du disque dur, et elle pouvait faire monter la vitesse du ventilateur du seul fait de l'échauffement du lecteur optique ou de l'alimentation... voire d'une source de chaleur extérieure.

Ce n'est pas non plus parce qu'il y a trois ventilateurs qu'il y a forcément trois capteurs (et inversement). J'ai d'ailleurs encore un PC portable qui fonctionne avec deux ventilateurs indépendants alors qu'il n'y a en qu'une seule sonde de température.


Il apparaît que l'iMac est bien équipé de capteurs de température au niveau du disque dur, du LCD, du lecteur optique et de la CPU, mais il n'en reste pas moins que cela est un minimum pour couvrir tout le volume que représente la machine.

En supprimant le capteur du disque dur, on se prive d'une indication sur la température qui règne dans cette zone, et le système de refroidissement sera moins enclin (voire plus du tout ?) à faire tourner le ventilateur associé au disque dur, quand bien même la température dans cette partie de l'appareil deviendrait critique.

Pour rappel, le disque dur se situe dans la partie centrale haute de la machine, c'est-à-dire cerné par l'ensemble des dispositifs susceptibles de chauffer (dont la majorité ne sont pas munis de capteurs), et dans une zone où l'air a naturellement tendance à être le plus chaud.

En ce qui me concerne, j'hésiterais avant de priver ma machine d'un moyen de décider que l'air surchauffé qu'elle contient doit être évacué.


----------



## franck751 (2 Décembre 2010)

Merci Pascal,

Ton post est très clair et tes explications techniques très convaincantes. J'en conclus donc qu'il faut vraiment bien peser le pour et le contre avant de se lancer dans le court-circuitage de la sonde du disque dur. Pour ce qui me concerne, je pense que je vais attendre...


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Décembre 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, si j'en avais l'utilité, je changerais tout de même le disque dur, mais je chercherais à connaître la référence ou les caractéristiques de la sonde afin d'en brancher une identique à la place.

L'investissement n'est pas très lourd, et les chances qu'il représente d'éviter des pannes résultant d'une surchauffe prolongée du Mac vaut bien la peine qu'on s'y plie.


----------



## franck751 (2 Décembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, si j'en avais l'utilité, je changerais tout de même le disque dur, mais je chercherais à connaître la référence ou les caractéristiques de la sonde afin d'en brancher une identique à la place.
> 
> L'investissement n'est pas très lourd, et les chances qu'il représente d'éviter des pannes résultant d'une surchauffe prolongée du Mac vaut bien la peine qu'on s'y plie.




En fait, les DD des derniers iMac sont soit des Seagate, soit des Hitachi, soit des Western Digital, avec pour chacun des "ports sonde thermique" différents et donc des cables spécifiques.

En son temps, MacBidouille avait présenté ces 3 Câbles ainsi que leur référence. Apparemment, on peut les commander en ligne sur des sites de pièces détachées...







Donc :

&#8226; Si on change de DD pour une marque identique aucun problème.
&#8226; Si on change le DD pour un DD d'une autre marque ,  i'idéal est de commander le câble ad hoc (ou de bidouiller le connecteur d'origine)
&#8226; Si on remplace le DD par un SSD, alors on revient au problème du départ et il faut choisir de se passer de sonde thermique pour le SSD...


----------



## aksity (3 Décembre 2010)

Attention le  court circuitage de la sonde ne stop pas totalement le ventilateur ! Il continue de tourner a vitesse réduite, de plus il est tout a fait manageable via smc contrôle fan, donc on garde la possibilité de le laisser a allure normale.


Sans compter qu'un HDD classique chauffe beaucoup !!! Le remplacer par un ssd diminue de manière significative la température ambiante dans l'imac, et il reste 2 gros ventilos pour assurer le brassage de l'air dans l'imac.

A titre perso:

Avant installation du SSD : 35-37°c en moyenne dans l'imac 
Après installation du SSD : 30-32°c

Retirer le HDD classique diminue pas mal la température ambiante quand même ...


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2010)

aksity a dit:


> Avant installation du SSD : 35-37°c en moyenne dans l'imac
> Après installation du SSD : 30-32°c
> 
> Retirer le HDD classique diminue pas mal la température ambiante quand même ...


C'est le contraire (i.e. température supérieure ou identique) qui aurait été anormal. Malheureusement, on ne peut rien en conclure.

La conception thermique d'un ordinateur repose sur un système d'inéquations permettant de maintenir en toutes circonstances la température (non mesurable) des points chauds (sources de chaleur) au-dessous de seuils fixés par les constructeurs des composants, sur la seule base des *mesures indirectes* réalisées à des endroits stratégiques de la machine, de l'*efficacité théorique* des moyens de dissipation (radiateurs, ventilateurs, canalisation des flux d'air, évents, etc.) et d'hypothèses sur les conditions environnementales.

La compacité des laptops et des desktops intégrés rend cette conception particulièrement critique.

Les points les plus chauds de nature électronique travaillent à des températures généralement supérieures à 100°C, et leur limite absolue tourne autour de 120°C à 150°C. Les mesures indirectes réalisées par les capteurs sont quant à elles beaucoup plus basses, car elles ne rendent compte que de l'état de points intermédiaires sur le parcours de la chaleur entre les sources chaudes et l'environnement extérieur froid de l'ordinateur.


En toute logique, le fait de retirer une source de chaleur modifie le système d'inéquations thermiques, à moins que les flux d'air ne soient pas modifiés et qu'on ait intégré dès le départ que cette source puisse ne produire aucune chaleur. En gardant le même paramétrage du système de contrôle de la ventilation, cette suppression mène naturellement à baisser les températures d'équilibre mesurées et à réduite l'efficacité du système de dissipation en abaissant la vitesse des ventilateurs. Cela peut avoir pour conséquence d'augmenter la température des points chauds présentant les poids relatifs les plus faibles dans le système d'inéquations thermiques.

Si on supprime une source qui, en dissipant 5W, provoquait une augmentation moyenne de 5°C sur le capteur, alors on va par exemple augmenter de 1W les puissances dissipées de cinq autres sources qui provoqueront chacune une augmentation moyenne de 1°C sur le capteur. Malheureusement, cette augmentation de 1W de la puissance dissipée pourrait provoquer une élévation de la température interne supérieure à la limite critique, notamment pour les plus composants les plus chauds et les moins bien refroidis. Toutefois ce phénomène est atténué lorsqu'on dispose de capteurs qui ne sont pas directement impactés par la source supprimée.

En changeant le HDD par un SDD sans enlever le capteur associé, on prend donc déjà un risque, parce qu'on se base sur une hypothèse optimiste.


Mais si, en plus, on supprime le capteur du HDD, alors on fausse totalement le comportement du système, en lui faisait croire qu'il règne toujours un froid glacial au coeur de l'ordinateur.

En plus du phénomène décrit ci-dessus, les points chauds dont la dissipation intervenait dans la mesure supprimée seront beaucoup moins pris en compte par le système, et l'élévation de leur température sera encore moins circonscrite. Ils pourraient atteindre leur limite thermique fatale, alors que dans le même temps les capteurs encore présents affichent des températures plus basses qu'avec le HDD.

On risque ainsi de se trouver dans une situation ubuesque, où la survie de certains composants ne dépend plus que de l'importance de la chaleur dissipée par d'autres composants situés beaucoup plus loin dans la machine : les premiers pourraient brûler si les seconds ne restent pas assez chauds !


En pratique donc, si l'iMac paraît plus froid et continue de fonctionner, cela ne signifie pas que la situation est bonne. Le remplacement brutal du HDD par le SSD met à mal la conception de la dissipation thermique de la machine du fait de la perte partielle des moyens de contrôle et du déséquilibre entre le nouveau comportement physique et son ancien modèle théorique, ce qui mène potentiellement à une surchauffe de certains composants.

La conséquence attendue est une augmentation du risque de pannes et une réduction de la durée de vie de l'appareil.


Par ailleurs, l'illusion qu'un logiciel comme SMC puisse régler le problème me paraît dangereuse.

Comme à l'évidence on ne poussera par défaut jamais les ventilateurs à un régime trop élevé, celui qu'on imposera correspondra fatalement à une situation limite dont on ne pourra jamais garantir qu'elle ne sera pas un jour atteinte ou dépassée, notamment lors de conditions exceptionnelles défavorables (été caniculaire et sec, local mal aéré, machine empoussiérée...).

Dans l'absolu, SMC ne devrait être utilisé qu'en connaissance de cause, après avoir fait des relevés de puissance et de température à différents régimes (notamment sur les composants ne disposant pas de capteur), et établi les caractéristiques des flux thermiques dissipatifs.

Dans le cas contraire, la machine devrait conserver tous ses capteurs et garder un paramétrage au moins aussi efficace que celui calculé par les ingénieurs d'Apple.


----------



## TenebraeBass (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, J'ai entendu des histoires d'horreur dans lesquelles les gens changeaient leur disque dur d'imac 2009 pour un disque dur de même marque, donc avec le même connecteur de température, et que les ventilateurs s'emballaient quand même. J'ai envie de changer mon WD black pour un WD velociraptor, pensez-vous qu'il y a un risque côté lecture de température?


----------



## Mac3160 (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

Si je comprends bien dès l'instant que je change un élément tel que DD, lecteur optique il me faudrait vérifier que la chaleur dégagée est équivalente à celle de la pièce remplacée.

Que si remplace le lecteur optique par un SSD je romps l'équilibre thermique interne tout comme on peut le faire en changeant le DD par un SSD


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2010)

Mac3160 a dit:


> Si je comprends bien dès l'instant que je change un élément tel que DD, lecteur optique il me faudrait vérifier que la chaleur dégagée est équivalente à celle de la pièce remplacée.
> 
> Que si remplace le lecteur optique par un SSD je romps l'équilibre thermique interne tout comme on peut le faire en changeant le DD par un SSD


Remplacer un élément par un autre totalement équivalent résoudrait évidemment tous les problèmes. Mais c'est difficilement concevable.

Le remplacement par un élément qui chauffe moins modifie l'équilibre thermique, et il faudrait en toute rigueur recalibrer le système de refroidissement pour en tenir compte. Mais pour savoir quels nouveaux paramètres adopter, il faudrait mener une étude thermique sérieuse, ou disposer des éléments de conception d'Apple. Cela dit, compte tenu des marges de sécurité, le déséquilibre ne doit pas conduire à une situation critique.

En revanche, la suppression pure et simple de la sonde de température du disque dur est beaucoup plus préoccupante.


Quant au remplacement du lecteur optique par un SSD, à mon avis il ne doit pas susciter d'inquiétude si l'on conserve la sonde de température associée, laquelle est normalement externe à l'appareil.


----------



## Mac3160 (3 Décembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Remplacer un élément par un autre totalement équivalent résoudrait évidemment tous les problèmes. Mais c'est difficilement concevable.
> 
> Le remplacement par un élément qui chauffe moins modifie l'équilibre thermique, et il faudrait en toute rigueur recalibrer le système de refroidissement pour en tenir compte. Mais pour savoir quels nouveaux paramètres adopter, il faudrait mener une étude thermique sérieuse, ou disposer des éléments de conception d'Apple. Cela dit, compte tenu des marges de sécurité, le déséquilibre ne doit pas conduire à une situation critique.
> 
> ...




Merci pour ces précisions.


----------



## aksity (6 Décembre 2010)

voici une photo pour illustrer :


----------



## Kimli.kla (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjours

J ai changer seagate pour un autre, dans un iMac 27 octobre 2009, il devrait pas y avoir de problème pourtant les ventilos tournent a fond

La mon iMac est a nouveau a coeur ouvert me creusent la tête sur la cause du problème


Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Mai 2011)

Quid de la sonde de température ? C'est un sujet qui a déjà été évoqué sur le forum.


----------



## sebas_ (2 Mai 2011)

Personne pour ouvrir son iMac 27" avec option SSD de chez Apple?


----------



## Drflake77 (7 Mai 2011)

@ kimli-kla

As tu pense a réinitialiser le smc de ton iMac apres avoir changer ton DD ?


----------



## julienconreur (26 Août 2011)

bonjour 
J'ai remplacer mon hdd par un ssd. je dispose d'un imac 24 pouce 3,06ghz
apres avoir lu tout les post, j'ai pas trouvé de réponse 

Ma sonde sur mon hdd est externe et en mettant ssd, j'ai voulu remettre la sonde, mais le ventilateur s'emballe.
je ne comprend pas comment court circuiter la sonde.


----------



## breizheau (27 Août 2011)

C'est indiqué quelques posts plus haut.... 
Tu prends un bout de fil et tu l'insère dans le connecteur tout simplement. 

Par contre dans le schéma avec les différentes références des câbles, dès que je cherche 922-9216, je tombe sur des câbles pour le D Seagate mais pour les iMac en 21,5"... :mouais:
Est-ce la même référence pour les 27" ?


----------



## Average Joe (28 Août 2011)

Tout ce que je dirai sur le sujet est que le remplacement d'un HDD par un SSD entraînera nécessairement une diminution monstrueuse de la capacité interne du Mac - en plus des effets potentiellement délétères sur la capacité de refroidissement révélés par Pa5cal.
Vu le prix du Go en SSD mieux vaudrait installer un hybride HDD+SSD, à condition évidemment que d'une part le Mac ne le voie pas comme un seul volume et que d'autre part que la sonde de température soit raccordée et active comme avant.


----------



## laf (28 Août 2011)

Mouais, bof, bof...

Je préfère de loin ma solution : HDD à sa place et SSD à la place su superdrive. Que du bonheur!


----------



## greens (31 Août 2011)

Achète plutôt une sonde thermique avec connecteur 2 broches standard !!!

http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/Prod_Pc-look_Sonde-Thermique--50-cm__3986_fr.html

Pour 2 seulement !!!!


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Août 2011)

greens a dit:


> Achète plutôt une sonde thermique avec connecteur 2 broches standard !!!
> 
> http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/Prod_Pc-look_Sonde-Thermique--50-cm__3986_fr.html
> 
> Pour 2 seulement !!!!


Une sonde qui convient soi-disant « à tout type d'appareil » !?

Plus sérieusement, es-tu sûr que les caractéristiques de cette sonde sont celles requises par le système de refroidissement du Mac ?


----------



## greens (31 Août 2011)

Pour le prix, tu ne risques pas grand chose...


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2011)

greens a dit:


> Pour le prix, tu ne risques pas grand chose...


Le problème s'un Mac qui surchauffe ou qui ventile à fond, ce n'est pas une question de prix.


----------



## greens (1 Septembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le problème s'un Mac qui surchauffe ou qui ventile à fond, ce n'est pas une question de prix.



ça ne peux pas être pire que de faire un pont sur le câble!

Sinon j'ai trouvé ça :

http://www.dvwarehouse.com/Apple-Te...Early-2008---Early-2009-922-8183-p-38735.html

ou

http://www.dvwarehouse.com/Apple-Ri...Hz---2.4GHz-922-7962---Pre-Owned-p-37367.html

et

http://www.dvwarehouse.com/Apple-LC...20-Mid-2007--Early-2008-922-8235-p-38729.html

http://www.dvwarehouse.com/Apple-Am...5.html&pltid=ea752ae80934d6f8ddac70ff5133a23e

Avec un de ces modèles, ça devrait fonctionner si on le colle contre le DD, non? Dit moi si je me trompe, mais via le câble 2 pins : Le but de la sonde est de transmettre le courant ou pas dans le deuxième fils en fonction de la température, ce qui fera augmenter ou ralentir le ventilo? non?

Si c'est le cas le câble de mon poste précédent devrait suffire, voici une explication :
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/paying-price-high,1129-2.html


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2011)

greens a dit:


> ça ne peux pas être pire que de faire un pont sur le câble!


Il est difficilement de pouvoir affirmer que faire n'importe quoi est pire que faire (un autre) n'importe quoi.

Il existe différentes types de sondes de température, et chaque type correspond à des modèles présentant des caractéristiques électriques et mécaniques différentes.

Afin que la mesure de température ait une chance de fonctionner correctement, il faut donc au minimum mettre un modèle de sonde équivalent à celui attendu par l'électronique du Mac (ça peut varier d'une machine à l'autre).

Il faudrait ensuite recalibrer le système de ventilation afin de garantir à tous les composants que les conditions maximales de fonctionnement spécifiées par leur constructeur ne seront jamais dépassées, et particulièrement à ceux dont la température n'est contrôlée que très indirectement. Ce point est particulièrement important pour les machines compactes, dans lesquelles la température ambiante peut varier énormément d'un emplacement à l'autre.

Pour y parvenir, on s'aide généralement d'images thermiques de l'intérieur de la machine réalisées dans différentes configurations de fonctionnement.

Au final, il pourrait même être nécessaire de déplacer la sonde de sorte qu'elle prenne mieux en compte la température des circuits qui chauffent le plus (qui ne sont plus les mêmes qu'auparavant compte tenu des modifications apportées).


----------



## greens (1 Septembre 2011)

Okay Pa5cal, 
je vois, alors il existe bien une sonde qui fonctionne et qui à été spécialement fabriqué pour le remplacement des disques dures sur les iMac. Elle est non seulement compatible iMac 27" de 2009, mais aussi et surtout compatible avec tout les iMac récents ( apparemment, il simule les info du firmware sur le DD pour les modèles 2011)  !!!

Seul gros et terrible hic, c'est qu'il coûte 200&#8364; et qu'il faut aller en Allemagne au SAV de Gravis ! Aie ! (pas moyen de le commander)

Son nom : le *cBreeze* de GRAVIS (SAV Apple certifié)
http://www.gravis.de/fileadmin/content/downloads/Service-Guide-PL/ServiceGuide_Web.pdf
A la page 25 du pdf.






Il doit bien exister une solution sans devoir aller jusqu'en Allemagne avec son Mac ??? 
(et si possible sans débourser autant d'argent)

-------------------
Il y aurait apparement un autre solution qui risque de moins te plaire, c'est de mettre la même sonde que celui du graveur DVD. en anglais le "*Optical Drive Temp Sensor*" et de le coller au DD !!!
Cette solution doit bien fonctionner pour les iMac 2009 car leur mode de fonctionnement sont identiques, mais il ne fonctionne pas pour les iMac plus récent récents, car sur les modèles 2011 les DD on un firmware spécifique modifié pour Apple qui est interrogé via le câble d'alimentation...
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ble-de-remplacer-le-disque-dur-d-un-imac-2011

Après, tu peux également contrôler complètement la ventilation de ton mac du coté logiciel avec "HDD Fan Control"
http://www.hddfancontrol.com/


----------



## lemarseillais23 (4 Septembre 2011)

Peut on ajouter un ssd en plus du hdd sur un imac, ou on doit forcément remplacer l'un par l'autre?
  N'y a t'il pas de port msata sur l'imac?


----------



## drs (4 Septembre 2011)

juste une question aux pros: il me semble qu'Apple propose les iMac avec un SSD à la place du HDD?
Dans ce cas, que devient cette sonde? supprimée? remplacée par une autre?

Il serait bon de regarder de ce coté, non?


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> Il serait bon de regarder de ce coté, non?


... Ainsi que du côté des réglages du système de refroidissement.


----------



## greens (6 Septembre 2011)

sur les nouveaux imac 27" de 2011, il y a un 2ème SATA (et 1 pour le graveur), mais sur les anciens, comme le 27" de 2009", il n'y a qu'un SATA pour le DD (ou sinon il faut supprimer le graveur)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

J'ai commandé un "Optical Drive Temp Sensor" sur ebay... on verra bien...


----------



## Dinofly (21 Septembre 2011)

Hello,

Dans mon iMac 27" fin 2010 je viens de changer mon Seagate 1To qui a grillé (tout juste 1 an après l'achat...) pour un Western Digital de 2To. J'ai fait l'erreur de croire que le changement de marque ne serait pas un souci et je me heurte maintenant à lincompatibilité des câbles de sondes de température. Bon, de toutes façons je n'aurais jamais racheté du Seagate, j'ai eu trop de problèmes de fiabilité avec cette marque.

La question que je me pose c'est : faut-il que j'achète un câble pour les disques WDC dans les iMac (vraiment pas donnés pour ce que c'est et difficilement trouvables en France...) par exemple ce site qui ne livre pas en France : http://www.usedmac.com/catalog/prod.../3121?osCsid=fa86934b24ddb17f649cf99273bb139a

Ou bien, vu la tête du câble qui ne semble être qu'un ensemble de 2 connecteurs, je peux mettre un coup de cutter dans le mien (fait pour Seagate) pour pouvoir l'enficher dans le nouveau disque (Western Digital). Si ces câbles ne contiennent pas d'électronique, je ne vois pas ce qui empêcherait cette solution de fonctionner. Par contre il faudra que je sache sur lesquelles des 8 pins de mon WD enficher les 2 connecteurs du câble. J'ai lu quelque part que ça se brancherait comme suit, quelqu'un peut confirmer ?

00N0
00G0
(le "0" représente une pin vide, le "N" le câble noir et le "G" le câble gris)

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## breizheau (21 Septembre 2011)

Je suppose que ton Mac n'est plus sous garantie ?
Mets simplement un bout de fil entre les 2 contacts. L'ordinateur sera leurré. 

Si veux conserver ton câble intact il faut en effet le changer.

Sur le mien, j'ai coupé le connecteur et j'ai déclipsé les contacts pour les remettre sur les broches 7 et 8 il me semble quand j'avais essayé un WD.


----------



## Dinofly (22 Septembre 2011)

Bon effectivement le coup du cutter c'était assez optimiste vu la précision du truc et la matière trop solide du connecteur. J'ai donc court-circuité la sonde en espérant que ça ne posera pas de problème à l'avenir.
En même temps mon précédent disque avait chauffé et grillé et la sonde n'a jamais déclenché d'action particulière pour m'en prévenir...


----------



## greens (23 Septembre 2011)

@Dinofly : hummm... Pas sûr que cela fonctionne car depuis les modèles 2010, le mac vérifie le nom du disque (smart) pour activer la sonde interne du disque (pas de problème sur les modèles 2009). ..aie, ça risque de ne pas fonctionner, même en faisant un pont entre les 2 câbles ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h31 ----------

Pour les mac 2010, il faut le cBreeze de GRAVIS (SAV Apple certifié) http://www.gravis.de/fileadmin/conte...eGuide_Web.pdf A la page 25 du pdf. Il simulera le DD.


----------



## Dinofly (23 Septembre 2011)

Pourtant ça fonctionne bien je te l'assure, je l'ai fait il y a 2 jours et tout est silencieux maintenant. Je me suis même aperçu qu'avant que je fasse ce pont j'avais encore plus de bruit du fait que j'avais aussi oublié de rebrancher la sonde de température du LCD la fois précédente :rateau:

Finalement avec ce pont, si on ne se soucie pas trop de cette sonde on peut installer le disque dur de la marque de son choix ce qui est plutôt une bonne nouvelle. Il faudrait peut-être quand même éviter les disques de plus de 5400 tours/min histoire de ne pas chauffer plus que ce pour quoi le iMac a été conçu.

Pour info j'ai également installé un SSD (tout en gardant le SuperDrive) et ça c'est nettement plus chaud comme manip (soulever la carte mère pour brancher le second câble SATA) mais finalement si on s'y prend bien (ne pas oublier de retirer la RAM avant toute chose !) ça devrait se passer sans encombres.


----------



## adrien95 (23 Septembre 2011)

moi j ai un mid 2010 en 27 pouces j ai un ssd installer et aucun soucis avec les ventilo


----------



## Dinofly (26 Septembre 2011)

Installer un SSD ne pose problème avec les ventilos que si tu l'installes *à la place* du disque dur et non en complément.


----------



## Omron (18 Janvier 2012)

Moi jai changer un mon SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.12 1TO par un [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Seagate Barracuda Green 2 To SATA 6Gb/s et jai mon ventilo ki tourne de plus en plus vite en 15minute lors de l allumage 
Je n ai pas le probleme de connectique car sur l ancien dd c etait un 4 broche et sur le nouveau c est aussi un 4 broche 
Lors des different test ou soft indiquant les temperature tout va bien mais le ventilo tourne a 3000tr

D ou peut venir le probleme????
[/FONT]


----------



## albanet (12 Mars 2012)

Est ce que l'auteur du premier message qui a shunté la sonde peut me dire si depuis il a eu des soucis d'emballement des ventilos ou si (malheureusement) son imac a eu des soucis ?

J'aimerai faire cette manip' mais pas non plus endommager le matériel.

Quid des cables présenté plus haut en existe-t-il compatibles SSD ?

Et finalement, existe-t-il un SSD avec un connecteur ad-hoc ?


Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## breizheau (12 Mars 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]


> Je n ai pas le probleme de connectique car sur l ancien dd c etait un 4 broche et sur le nouveau c est aussi un 4 broche


Il faut voir si les configurations de la prise de la prise sont les mêmes... 

@ Albanet : ça fait  1 an 1/2 que j'ai mis mon SSD en shuntant le connecteur et pas d'emballement des ventilos (la manip est faite pour ça !!!!!  ).

@ Omron : tu peux indiquer les références de tes deux disques ?
[/FONT]


----------

